# Vermeer 505M Classic Help



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have recently bought a used 2007 Vermeer 505M Classic. It is twine only. It only had 1100 bales on the monitor and the belts, bearings, tines, everything looks great. It was not used at all last year and obviously not much at all. Overall I am very pleased with the baler, but it does have a couple of problems that I can't seem to correct.

After each bale is complete and the twine arms are back in place (twine has finished) I continue to get the message 'applyingtwine' for about 30 seconds, and then I get a E53 End Wrap message on the bale monitor. This message stays on the monitor until I power the monitor off and back on, and then I can continue baling. I have check the wiring and cannot find any problems (but that doesn't mean I don't have one).

Sometimes the bales look great, but at other times they look like the ones below. This may be because I have a rotary rake and haven't gotten use to making a 2.5 ft windrow (unless I have real thick hay I can't make a 5ft windrow).

Does anyone have any suggestions on what the problem might be? I have talked to the dealer that sold the baler originally and he has been helpful, but we just can't seem to get the problem cleared up. Fortunately I don't do very much round baling so it's not a major problem.

I have attached a few pictures of the error message and some of the bales from the baler.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Tim


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Just googled the error code and what they said was you most likely have a loose connection in your monitor cable at the main plug from tractor to baler. Would start there and then at the twine wrap sensors looking for shorts/rubbed wires.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Just to cover the basics you are powering straight to the battery ? Battery is good ? Next the arms have been greased and show no binding when extended and retracted ? Next is the message "applying end wrap". Not coming up at the end of wrapping on the monitor? If so that sensor may be faulty. The abnormal spacing is probably power issue ref connect straight to strong battery and or ground issue. Can also be pin connection loose at monitor or baler to monitor connection check for female pins may be loose or pushed in. There is a previous thread on this subject where I posted pin schematic. HTH


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Search for thread Vermeer 504 Super I baler search box upper right corner. July 18 2015


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also,put more twine on the bale it will look nicer and shed water better.

String falling off the edge of bale,there is a guide you can set over so the twine is not so close to the edge near the twine cutoff.That and learn to make bales more sq


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You need to crowd the windrow on each side of the baler to fill the ends of the bale. If you have the bale ends full & tight that will help twine not to fall off the end of the bale along with adjusting twine guide as someone previously suggested. Have you tried to adjust your rotary rake to make a wider,flatter windrow? The only rotary rake I've seen in action was a Krone and the operator made a windrow that resembled a teepee that I would
refuse to attempt to rd bale them.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will look into each of these.

Farmboy - the connector from the baler to the monitor looks good, but I will re-check. I have not checked the twine wrap sensors - I'll have to find them and check them.

Nitram - I am connecting directly to the battery - not using alligator clips, but taking tap off of the battery connector and attaching directly to the battery. There is a splice on the leads to the battery that I will re-check.

I never get the message 'applying end wrap'. The extender arm finishes and comes back to the correct position, the twine is cut, but the monitor continues to have the message 'applying twine'. I'll check the previous post.

Swmnhay - Some bales look great, others look like the picture. I'll assume that's just operator error.  I did look at the settings and everything is set at the default values.

Tx Jim - I'm having a hard time with the windrows. I have a Kuhn GA 300 rotary rake and in parts of the field where the hay is thin it is hard to rake either a 2.5 foot or 5 foot windrow. I make the widest windrows available on the Kuhn. I'll just have to work at it - or buy a new rake. 

Is it possible to add net wrap to the baler? I would think that would be pretty easy to do?

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Tim


----------

